# Paul Dye Seminar to benefit the Royal Family Kids



## vishalshukla (Jan 22, 2012)

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m630/vshuklabwks/Dyeseminar02-25-12.jpgOne of Kenpos finest, Mr. Paul Dye, will be teaching a seminar at Bob Whites Karate Studio in Costa Mesa on Saturday February 25.
The seminar will be from 11:00 AM  1:00 PM and the admission is only $25

Mr. Dye is known throughout the Kenpo world for his explosiveness and intensity. He is one of the most sought after teachers in the art and we are excited to have him teach. Mr. Dye has generously offered to donate ALL the proceeds from this seminar to the Royal Family Kids Camp (www.rfkc.org).

Mr. Dye did the same thing in 2011 and thanks to him, we raised an extra $1,000 and sent 2 additional kids to camp.

We thank Mr. Dye and his students for their support and look forward to seeing many of you on 2/25.

For the kids,
Vishal


----------



## Bob White (Jan 23, 2012)

Paul Dye is one of the very best. I watched him teach a couple of weeks ago in Pasadena and his passion and knowledge was tremendous. You can tell there is a real special quality in him that makes his classes informative and enjoyable. I have known him for over 40 years and the passion he displays is admirable. He will also be in Ireland at Eddie Downey`s camp and then the next weekend at the IKC's in Holland with Hans Hesselmann. I would suggest to anyone who is seriously interested in developing their skills as a student and as an instructor to try and attend one of his classes.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 23, 2012)

Agreed. I strongly urge anyone who has the opportunity to learn from Mr. Dye to do so. He is an incredible teacher. What could be better than the opportunity to learn from one of the best and to benefit the Royal Family Kids.


----------

